# my first fish of the year



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Fished a neighborhood pond last night. The crappie and bluegill were pretty agressive for how cold it was. I was using a black and chartruese size 10 wooly bugger and stripping it fast. This was the biggest of the crappie.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! always nice to start the year with some good action.


----------



## McCarty4 (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks good, yummy.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Good way to start!
What weight/model TFO rod is that?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice job Ian! I still have yet to land my first fish on the fly for the year. Lord knows I've been trying! I've had a couple hooked but they both came off mid-fight.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice dude! Is that the Pro II?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kstoyko (Jul 19, 2012)

Cold spring time is prime time for crappie. Bass are pretty lethargic in this weather but not the crappie 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

It is pro II 6 weight. My pro II 4 weight is on its way to TFO I had an accident and broke it in half. For my budget I love the TFO rods. I have a tfo bvk 10 wt also for pike and musky. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Sweet, I got the TFO Pro II 6 wt as well. I haven't gotten a chance to truly break it in yet, but soon


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Sweet, I got the TFO Pro II 6 wt as well. I haven't gotten a chance to truly break it in yet, but soon


I will probably try the lmr at the mouth of that creek you like this weekend. I doubt the white bass have made it up that far yet but I will find out 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

imalt said:


> I will probably try the lmr at the mouth of that creek you like this weekend. I doubt the white bass have made it up that far yet but I will find out
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There are plenty of resident white bass that already live in the river that I'm sure will be heating up. That will probably be a good place. Good luck!


----------

